# Whats your concrete grinding setup?



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Hey all, i decided to pick up the Bosch GSL2 laser i had asked about in another thread and so now im thinking i may end up doing more floor prep as one member mentioned.Ive scoured the net for reviews and setups and now im asking you guys,whats your dustless concrete grinding setup for residential flooring.Thanks concrete grinder rental Los Angeles


----------

